# Ibis Mojo SL vs Chumba VF2, comparativa



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, les comparto esta comparativa que hoy puse en el foro de ibis.
Realmente la Mojo SL es una chulada, ya armada pesa 11.3 kilos y realmente estoy contento con ella. 
Conforme la vaya usando ya les daré más feedback.
Saludos.

Hello all, 

Well, after 2 months of having my Mojo SL built, finally yesterday I had the opportunity to test it on a local trail, so here´s the chronicle:

I had a Chumba VF2 for about 10 months, it was built with:

XTR drivetrain
Mavic crossmax SLR wheels
Magura Martha SL brakes
Fox Talas 140 RLC fork
FSA XC 190 handlebar
Chris King headset
FSA SLK seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Gel flow saddle
Thomson 90mm stem
Crankbrothers Ti pedals (with ti spindle)
Continental Mountain King 2.2 tubeless tires

In my opinion the VF2´s performance was:

Flat terrain: It bobbed a little bit, especially when hammering, but it is not a cause of concern or complains. 

Descending: Awesome bike! While going downhill, it is a very confidence inspiring bike, you can go over rocks, steps and the bike just wants more. I have not a single complain in this department. 

Climbing: Well, I was happy with the bike´s performance but there was something I didn´t like… climbing. While climbing, the bike used to bob a lot, to the point that when going up on a very steep hill, the bob was very noticeable and it distracted me. Sometimes, I had to switch the propedal lever so often during a ride, that it was annoying. If you´re going on a long ascent or a steep climb, the use of propedal is a must.

Overall, I was never 100% happy with the bike, something was missing.

Well, a friend of mine convinced me to getting a Mojo SL frame, so I bought it and installed all the VF2´s components to the Mojo, and waited for 2 months before I could ride it (due to an accident) but yesterday I went to a mountain which is a very technical trail, including steep climbs, technical descents, etc. I´ve been there with the VF2 many times so I wanted to see how the Mojo would perform and compare to the VF2. In one word AWESOME.
The bike didn´t bob at all, I remember 2 specific parts where the VF2 used to bob, the Mojo never showed a sign. I never reached for the propedal lever, actually I didn´t remember about it.

Going down, the bike responded very well but I still have to adapt to it´s geometry, but I felt no difference with the VF2.

The bike is about 2 lbs lighter than the VF2 with the same components. The Mojo weights 24.9 lbs. And I´m not going to make it lighter, I like how it feels now.

By looks, I must say both bikes look awesome.

Talking about money, the VF2 is about $1000 cheaper than the Mojo SL´s frame, so I think the VF2 is a very good bike for the money, but if I were to buy any of those again, I would choose the Mojo no matter the price difference.

In few words, I´m very happy with this bike and I´m 99% happy with it. The 1% that keeps it from perfection is the lack of a better place to put the water bottle. Yesterday it was kindda muddy and my water bottle ended with a crust of mud on it. I´m thinking I will have to buy a bottle holder for the seat post.

You can see pictures of both bikes in a thread I opened a few months ago in this same Ibis forum. 

I will continue my review as I keep riding my bike, keep tuned. 

Regards


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola, les comparto esta comparativa que hoy puse en el foro de ibis.
> Realmente la Mojo SL es una chulada, ya armada pesa 11.3 kilos y realmente estoy contento con ella.
> Conforme la vaya usando ya les daré más feedback.
> Saludos.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho Marco, vientos huracanados......, y entre mas te subas , y mas la pruebes , te va a gustar más , hasta le vas a agarrar un cariño muy carbono .... ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

> Psycho Marco, vientos huracanados......, y entre mas te subas , y mas la pruebes , te va a gustar más , hasta le vas a agarrar un cariño muy carbono .... ja ja ja


Me estás albureando verdad canijo? ja ja. Vas a ver eh??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por compartir!!

Ultimamente me hacen ojitos las bicis de carbon...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Deja vu


Gauss:
Tu sabes que quieres una Ibis Mojo 

Warp:
Nel... esa es de plastico... 
__________________


----------

